# طلب مساعدة في صناعة اليجور. فرن النفق(Tunnel kiln)



## climcom (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرحبا للجميع ... أخوكم مبتدأ بصناعة اليجور و محتاج مساعدة في صناعة الفرن**.*
* والله ولي التوفيق . أخوكم .مصطفى من الجزائر والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## هاني محمد سليمان (10 مايو 2010)

*[email protected]*

لوتكرمتم انا بشتغل علي مشروع انشاء فرن طوب الي المساعده لو تكرمتم 0000000000 ( tunnel kiln)


----------



## abue tycer (10 مايو 2010)

*ملف يمكن يفيد*

ملف عن افران هوفمان ممكن يفيد​


----------



## climcom (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## climcom (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
السيد محمد سليمان اريد حقا ان اساعدك لكنني مثلك ابحث عن احد ليسعدني 
اي جديد سوف اتصل بك


----------



## climcom (8 أغسطس 2010)

هل تبحث عن فرن النفق حديث التقنية ام الفرن هوفمان


----------



## هاني محمد سليمان (14 يونيو 2011)

ابحث عن الافران الحديثة


----------



## climcom (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هل من جديد يا هاني


----------



## luay aQ (16 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في حساب اسلاك التسخين داخل الافران الحرارية و لكم الشكر


----------

